# Software for meistergram Embroidery machine



## ninoleo4 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello everyone,
hope someone can help me out.
I bought a Meistergram Pro 1500 second hand, but it came without the software.

My question is which software i should get (newby here) and where i could get it.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Govini (Aug 31, 2016)

ninoleo4 said:


> Hello everyone,
> hope someone can help me out.
> I bought a Meistergram Pro 1500 second hand, but it came without the software.
> 
> ...


I have software for Meistergram Pro 1500.
Contact to me [email protected]


----------



## HTXRichard (Jun 22, 2018)

Govini said:


> I have software for Meistergram Pro 1500.
> Contact to me [email protected]


Do you still have the software? If so how much would you sell me a copy?


----------



## printsfordays (Oct 6, 2017)

I have a meistergram 1202, what do you mean, you need software?


You should be able to plug it in and start uploading files via USB.


----------



## JerryandN4ever (Dec 21, 2014)

I just got one also can you guys send a picture of how to Thread the machine


----------



## printsfordays (Oct 6, 2017)

I would but I for the life of me cannot figure out how to upload a photo, call me technologically declined


----------



## HTXRichard (Jun 22, 2018)

Ok so I purchased the Pro 1500 used. When I went to look at it the gentleman had it up and running and stitched a pattern. I came home and left it unattended for 3 months and now that I want to start using it I have no clue how. I can turn it on and everything but don't know where to make patterns or even stitch a name. Is there a software program to design names, letters, and etc... if so can someone just please guide as to where to go or what software program to get please. Thank you


----------



## Juvi (Jul 1, 2021)

printsfordays said:


> I have a meistergram 1202, what do you mean, you need software?
> 
> 
> You should be able to plug it in and start uploading files via USB.


Hey I just purchased a used meistergram 1202. Do you know what time of power cord I need to power the monitor


----------



## Juvi (Jul 1, 2021)

Juvi said:


> Hey I just purchased a used meistergram 1202. Do you know what time of power cord I need to power the monitor


Or can I purchase it at


----------

